# [policykit] Hal + Policykit, problème de droits (résolu)

## jotake

Bonjour et bonne fête à tous.

Hier j'ai réalisé une "grosse" mise à jour de mon système et dans la liste des paquets mis à jour il y avait entre autre 'PolicyKit'.

Depuis cette mise à jour je ne peux plus éteindre ou redémarrer mon système via xfce4. En effet j'obtiens ce genre de joli message:

```

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown-multiple-session aut_admin <-- (action, result)    ** pour le shutdown **

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.reboot-multiple-session aut_admin <-- (action, result)         ** pour le reboot ** 

```

J'avais déjà eu auparavant ce genre de souci, et j'avais "bricolé" pour le résoudre, ceci en modifiant le /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf

et en autorisant explicitement mon $user aux taches souhaitées.

quelques infos sur mon systèmes:

```

sys-auth/policykit 0.9-r1 

sys-auth/consolekit 0.4.3

sys-apps/hal 0.5.14-r2

```

Les use flag

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2  USE="X acpi consolekit crypt laptop policykit -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.3  USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1  USE="pam -bash-completion -doc (-selinux) -zsh-completion" 0 kB

```

Les droits de mon $user pour policykit

```
 

nicolas@hp-quad ~ $ polkit-auth 

org.freedesktop.hal.leds.brightness

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.eject

org.freedesktop.hal.storage.crypto-setup-removable

org.freedesktop.hal.lock

org.freedesktop.hal.dockstation.undock

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.reboot

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.set-powersave

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.suspend

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.hibernate

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.cpufreq

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.lcd-panel

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.light-sensor

org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.keyboard-backlight

org.freedesktop.hal.killswitch.bluetooth

org.freedesktop.hal.killswitch.wlan

org.freedesktop.hal.killswitch.wwan

org.freedesktop.hal.wol.enabled

org.freedesktop.hal.wol.enable

org.freedesktop.hal.wol.supported

```

On voit que reboot et shutdown y sont bien... donc je ne voit pas ou est le souci.

Sinon, je lance ma session xfce4 via startx et mon .xinitrc contient ceci:

```
 

xscreensaver &

exec ck-launch-session startxfce4

```

Si quelqu'un peut voir ce qui cloche !

Merci par avance, et joyeux noël !Last edited by jotake on Mon Dec 27, 2010 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Je ne sais pas si ce que je vais te dire va t'aider, mais sys-auth/policykit va bientôt être retiré de l'arbre, en faveur de sys-auth/polkit (bug #340331).

Apparemment, dans ton cas tu aurais besoin d'upgrader hal à la version -r4 pour te débarrasser de policykit.

Tout ceci pour dire que si çà se trouve, le fait d'upgrader hal et d'effectuer ce changement pourrait peut-être résoudre ton problème.

Enfin en tout cas, c'est ce que je ferai en premier avant d'essayer de bidouiller. Que donne un equery d policykit sur ton système ?

----------

## jotake

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ce que je vais te dire va t'aider, mais sys-auth/policykit va bientôt être retiré de l'arbre, en faveur de sys-auth/polkit (bug #340331).
> 
> Apparemment, dans ton cas tu aurais besoin d'upgrader hal à la version -r4 pour te débarrasser de policykit.
> ...

 

Effectivement, en upgradant ma version de hal à la -r4 et en supprimant policykit, tout à l'air de fonctionner comme avant.

Je laisse cependant le sujet en "non résolu" le temps de finir mon investigation (et oui, c'est jour de fête, alors je ne vais pas geeker toute la journée).

----------

## jotake

Bon, je passe le sujet en "résolu".

En effet à priori tout à l'air de fonctionner avec hal 0.5.14-r4 et polkit.

Merci @netfab pour l'info.

----------

